

(Incomplete) Chicago's Venture Capital/Private Equity List - Shooter
http://www.chicagobusiness.com/cgi-bin/businessList.pl?djoPage=view_html&djoPid=1624&djoPY=@pIbQbWWVKREY
A recent thread bemoaned the fact that there are very few investment groups in Chicago that will fund startups.  The link is a list from Crains showing some of the investment groups in Chicago, some of which DO fund early-stage companies.<p>I note that it is an incomplete list in the title, because I know of several funds that specialize in early-stage startups that are NOT on this list.  Those funds tend to be a bit more publicity shy.  This list might be a starting point for you, though,if you're currently looking for a funding source in Chicago.
======
Shooter
A recent HN thread bemoaned the fact that there are very few investment groups
in Chicago that will fund startups. This a list from Crains showing some of
the investment groups in Chicago, some of which DO fund early-stage companies.

I note that it is an incomplete list in the title, because I know of several
funds that specialize in early-stage startups that are NOT on this list. Those
funds tend to be a bit more publicity shy. This list might be a starting point
for you, though,if you're currently looking for a funding source in Chicago.

